# Orange peel texture cracking



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

The corner beads should have been mudded prior to texturing. The way you post this ? it sounds as though the texture was applied on the corner bead. Next repair should have mud put on first at least 6" into the wall. I have never heard of taping a corner bead.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I've seen metal corner bead that was installed with a crimpper that the installer hits a tool with his mallet. Sometimes, they are in a hurry and do not use the fasteners the recommended 6" on center. Then the bead edge gets bumped and loosens the bond then falls off. Now they have paper faced metal tape that is a better bond, if you ask me. I knew a taper that paper taped the ends of the metal/drywall, said it never showed a crack there when bumped on corner.... The metal needs the three coats for thickness to lock in the edge. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## dmdaniel (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies.

There is no mud applied, the texture is directly over the metal corner bead. The main problems are on the outside corners, especially were they are subject to abuse from the kids. There are also problems up high away from any traffic. The other cracking areas are at the interior corners where the wall(s) meet the ceiling. It cracks right in the crease and looks awful.

I have a outside corner section that is bare for about 36", and there are nails along the bead edge every foot or so that have a wide head like a roofing nail. None of the beading appears to have any sort of additional covering other than the texture. When the texture comes off the metal bead it stops right at the bead edge and does not continue into the drywall areas.

If I were to remove the metal beads on the worst corners, what would be the easiest way for me to fix and retexture them/

Thanks again 

Marc


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just click on a blue page number: http://books.google.com/books?id=Yx...0CB0Q6AEwCDgo#v=onepage&q=corner bead&f=false
Be safe, Gary


----------



## dmdaniel (Oct 20, 2009)

Great Gary, thanks, that looks fairly simple.


----------

